

The Cloud: Battle of the Tech Titans - ujeezy
http://www.businessweek.com/print/magazine/content/11_11/b4219052599182.htm

======
ujeezy
Choice quote: "Each day, [Amazon] adds enough computing muscle to power one
whole Amazon.com circa 2000, when it was a $2.8 billion business"

